# What is a mingo snapper



## Afishynoda

I have been trying to figure out what a mingo snapper is. Is there another name for it? Can someone post a picture of one please?


----------



## countryjwh

vermillion i believe. also called bee liner


----------



## MrFish

Yep. Vermillion, beeliner, mongo (large ones).


----------



## billin

*Vermillion*

Rhomboplites aurorubens
(Cuvier, 1829). Seintific name if that was what you are after


----------



## MillerTime

Here ya go


----------



## andrethegiant

Yep, all of thee above


----------



## Afishynoda

Thank you all. I thought that but thanks for the confirmation. Sure have to be careful what we bring in now days.


----------

